# Read B4 Posting! City,State,ID #,Name,Sex,Age MORE



## ILGHAUS

*This section is for Urgent only.* 
"These dogs are currently living in High Kill Shelters and need immediate rescue! (Pure Bred GSD postings only)" 

If the dog is at a no kill then please list them in Non-Urgent. 

Give each dog their own thread. It is hard to track when there are multiples on one thread.


----------



## ILGHAUS

*Re: Please Remember*

ALABAMA
AL

ALASKA
AK

ARIZONA 
AZ

ARKANSAS
AR

CALIFORNIA 
CA

COLORADO 
CO

CONNECTICUT
CT

DELAWARE
DE

DISTRICT OF COLUMBIA
DC

FLORIDA
FL

GEORGIA
GA

HAWAII
HI

IDAHO
ID

ILLINOIS
IL

INDIANA
IN

IOWA
IA

KANSAS
KS

KENTUCKY
KY

LOUISIANA
LA

MAINE
ME

MARYLAND
MD

MASSACHUSETTS
MA

MICHIGAN
MI

MINNESOTA
MN

MISSISSIPPI
MS

MISSOURI
MO

MONTANA
MT

NEBRASKA
NE

NEVADA
NV

NEW HAMPSHIRE
NH

NEW JERSEY
NJ

NEW MEXICO
NM

NEW YORK
NY

NORTH CAROLINA
NC

NORTH DAKOTA
ND

OHIO
OH

OKLAHOMA
OK

OREGON
OR

PENNSYLVANIA
PA

RHODE ISLAND
RI

SOUTH CAROLINA
SC

SOUTH DAKOTA
SD

TENNESSEE
TN

TEXAS
TX

UTAH
UT

VERMONT
VT

VIRGINIA 
VA

WASHINGTON
WA

WEST VIRGINIA
WV

WISCONSIN
WI

WYOMING
WY


----------



## ILGHAUS

*Re: Please Remember*

We are getting duplicate threads again. This is why it is so very important that everyone follow the format when starting a thread in Urgent. 

City, State - ID # and Name, Sex and age, any other detail you would like to give.

Please give *City* if known instead of County.

Original Posters, also it would be a great help if everyone made a committment to the dog that they list. If on PetFinder go and check once a day - no less than every other day - and see if the dog is still listed there. I have taken a dog out of Urgent that had been adopted for several days and people where still bumping the thread to the top. 

This area needs to be streamlined and up-to-date on info. Since we all know that there are thousands of PB shepherds in shelters on any given day the #s of dogs listed is not the most important thing here. A committment to help those that are listed should be the top priority.


----------



## ILGHAUS

*Re: Please Remember*

Again we are having problems with duplicate posts and again it is because the required information is not being put in the titles.

I know that when posting new dogs it is usually done in a rush but later when a Mod has to come back it is time consuming to straighten out the threads.

Please everyone -- put all the info in the title if you know it and put it *in the proper order*.


----------



## ILGHAUS

*Re: Please Remember*

Please *do not *put *<u>Urgent</u>* in the title as all dogs are ugent or they would not be in this section. The same reasoning is why we do not want GSD in title. No need and a waste of valuable space. Instead put some info on the dog such as good with children. If there is no other info available then just leave the space empty. 

Do not put the title of your thread in all CAPS. Very distracting and no it doesn't make more people read your thread. 

Some poster may know all the local AS names and where they are located but many of us do not. Please, list the city where the dog is located as people can look that up on a map. 

_While it is heartbreaking for all the dogs in urgent situations please don't post mixes. Our goal is to save and place in a good home as many GSDs as possible. _

The reason that we have rules on the way titles are formatted is to make them all consistent and easy to read. People with limited time can skim down and check out the dogs in their areas or in those areas where they can offer help. 

When all titles are posted under one format we can spot duplicates very easily.


----------



## JeanKBBMMMAAN

Bump


----------

